# Ford to offer Mountune upgrades on ST



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ford offers Focus ST and Fiesta ST with power-boosting Mountune upgrades

•Ford announces official power-boosting Mountune upgrades for Focus ST and Fiesta ST
•Mountune Focus ST delivers 275PS - 10PS more than a Porsche Boxster for £15,000 less - and races from 0-62mph in less than six seconds
• Mountune Fiesta ST delivers 215PS and sprints from 0-62mph in 6.7sec - beating the Mercedes-Benz SLK 200 AMG Sport
• Official upgrades can be fitted in 90 minutes or less and are covered by Ford warranty
• Available in UK from September at £1,225 for Focus and £599 for Fiesta - each upgraded model still costing less than standard rivals (Volkswagen Golf GTi, Peugeot 208 GTi and Renaultsport Clio 200)










Brentwood, Essex, 16 July 2013 - Ford's critically acclaimed Focus ST and Fiesta ST hot hatches just got hotter with the introduction of official Mountune upgrades.

The packages are developed by race engine and road-car performance specialist Mountune, and boost output from the Focus ST's 2.0-litre EcoBoost engine to 275PS - 10PS more than a Porsche Boxster which costs £15,000 more (£38,237).









Even the legendary Ford Sierra Cosworth RS500 would be left with a rear view of the Mountune-upgraded Focus ST, which can sprint from 0-62mph in less than six seconds - more than half a second faster than the standard Focus ST.

Ford is also offering an official Mountune upgrade for the Fiesta ST, which will increase maximum power to 215PS*, enabling 0-62mph acceleration in 6.7sec, compared with 6.9sec on the factory model - faster than a £35,865 Mercedes-Benz SLK 200 AMG Sport.

The Mountune upgrades boost both Focus ST and Fiesta ST in-gear acceleration too. Peak Focus ST torque, heightened to 400Nm, improves 31-62mph acceleration in fourth gear by 0.8sec to 4.9sec, while peak Fiesta ST torque, enhanced to 320Nm*, improves 31-62 mph acceleration in fourth gear by 0.7sec to 5.7sec.

Any of the UK's 120 Mountune-appointed Ford dealers will be able to fit the upgrade - in under 60 minutes for the Fiesta ST, and less than 90 minutes for the Focus ST. Both are fully compatible with the Ford warranty, meaning Mountune modified vehicles continue to be covered against mechanical failure for three years or 60,000 miles from the original date of purchase.

"Ford's ST models already deliver blistering performance - for these Mountune upgrades we have squeezed out every last drop of fun and served it on a plate to the fans that are as passionate about performance as we are," said Tyrone Johnson, Ford Team RS engineering manager.

The Focus ST Mountune upgrade includes a cast alloy inlet duct (silver or black powder coat finish), high-flow air filter element, larger alloy intercooler (silver or black powder coat finish) and unique calibration. The Fiesta ST version has a re-modelled air box base with secondary inlet duct, a high-flow filter element and unique calibration.

The Focus ST Mountune upgrade, at £1,225 for silver and £1,275 for black, still means the boosted Focus costs less than a standard Volkswagen Golf GTi. The Fiesta ST Mountune upgrade costs £599**, with the finished Fiesta costing less than both the standard Peugeot 208 GTi and Renaultsport Clio 200 Turbo.

"We worked hand-in-hand with Ford engineers to deliver what we believe is the best bang-for-buck value on the market," said David Moore, Mountune marketing manager.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice one by Ford and probably a move that sits well with potential buyers given the fact it still keeps the car covered by Warranty


----------

